# Godin, Godin, Godin !!!



## Swav (Aug 4, 2018)

Since I've discovered, own and play 100% Canadian made, out of (nearly) 100% Canadian native woods Godin guitars, I would have to be declared legally insane if I ever buy any Yankee designed and build, overpriced and overrated "F" and/or "G" brand guitar (with the exception of PRS SE, which I consider worthy of checking out by a newcomer to the guitar players world).
Here are my *to date* acquisitions:
- PRS SE Mikael Åkerfeldt signature
- Hagstrom D2F
- Godin Session
- Godin Multiac Encore
- Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II (w/ two P90's)
- PRS SE Standard *Santana*
- Godin 5th Avenue Jazz (w/ mini humbucker at the neck)
I'm afraid to say (to my bank account outrage Lol...) that it might not be the end of that "Godin/PRS/Hagstrom" adventure. I've just discovered (recently):
- Sterling by Music Man JV60 James Valentine Signature


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The only thing I don’t like about Godin , and other manufacturers also choose it..They choose to use either Basswood or popular in there guitar..The reason is cost.. these woods are softwood, they are easy to cut making it easy on tooling , easy to sand, giving you longer life on the expensive sanding belts.
They choose these woods because they are so much cheaper to buy and use..The wood is also very light ..I know a lot about these woods as I have some of it here..I use it to make patterns and forms...

When I see a guitar for over 1,000 and it has basswood in it, it turns me off....Basswood on a top of a guitar is usually a solid colour , as there is not much if any grain...sometime they will veneer the top using the basswood as the core wood.

I really like the Godin goldtop summit classic , that has all the good stuff..
And for PRS , the 
*2018 SE Custom 24 Zebrawood Top Electric Guitar - Vintage Sunburst*

*I would love to try this out, but nobody has any , all sold out...*


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Glad you found something to bond with.

My personal experience with Godin and the acoustic lines, is that they are well built guitars that feel good in my hands. However, as of last month I no longer have any of their products. My collection of guitars has gotten out of control. I can’t maintain them all, and I would rather just be playing the kind of guitar that is engrained in my roots. I love experiencing and experimenting. But my hands and brain keep coming grabbing the Fender and Japanese guitars of my youth. Even these must be reduced to maybe a dozen. Also my hands, fingers, and wrists are getting arthritis in ways that almost make it unbearable to play some days for even a few minutes.

I was going to list a Godin LG Signature that I know should be a keeper, but a long time friend expressed interest in purchasing it from me. I simply gave it to him. It felt better to give it to him. Some who really appreciates a particular guitar should have it while they can appreciate it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool. 

I have yet to find a Godin that grabbed me, but I do like some of their acoustic guitars. Their sweet spot are the lower-cost acoustics for me. I have an Art & Lutherie Roadhouse Parlour that is a great little travel and couch guitar. 

As for “Yankee-designed F and G guitars”, it sure seems like Godin has taken a lot of inspiration from them on many of their offerings.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

In the past Godin provided the necks for the F guitars and companies like StewMac-these days StewMac sells Mighty Mite necks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had an embarrassing number of Godin guitars, and have dealt more than I currently own. Not a lemon among them. In my opinion they're the best bang for the buck in the industry.

Currently: Progression, LG (humbuckers), LG (P-90s), Freeway 5 string bass (converted to fretless), Seagull all mahogany dreadnought, S&P all mahogany folk, Norman folk, La Patrie classical, Merlin.

I really like the new stuff...maybe I should go shopping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

I have/had a few acoustics and I like them.
Would like to try an electric some day.
Are there any noticeable differences between 'made in Canada' and the 'assembled in the US' guitars?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is no doubt that Godin makes very decent and a number of excellent guitars. I have owned three and liked all three, especially the Kingpin II. From my experience, they also seem to be one of the most innovative, not standing on their old designs but changing their lineup just about every year with new offerings.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

I had an lg3 in the 90s but sold it. I don’t find they have an identifiable sound.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I had the money, which I rarely do, I would like to have this (eve if the body size is a bit large for taste)...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jdto said:


> As for “Yankee-designed F and G guitars”, it sure seems like Godin has taken a lot of inspiration from them on many of their offerings.


+1

Godin is the chaser. F and G are the chasees. That says a lot right there.

I've owned two guitars from this company - both were flawed to the point of not being worth fixing. I have no interest in even trying one anymore. But more power to those that have had better luck with the brand than I have. It's a big world and we all want something just a little bit different.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Here’s my Velocity that I got back in early March. I guess at this point the honeymoon is over, but I still love playing it and it’s received a lot of my playtime in these last few months. Godin seems to be a love or hate brand; I like mine along side my Gibson and Fender design guitars.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

They make decent instruments. Nuthin especially fancy, but if it makes John McLaughlin happy, what could be wrong about them, eh?

A decade or so back, when they had the Montreal Guitar Expo, a workmate and I went to it, and had a nice chat with Robert Godin himself. My buddy was asking him about a Godin guitar he owned, which pricked up Roberts ears. "Hang onto it", he said. "Those pickups (HBs) were made in Germany, and you can't get them anymore. Great pickups."


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> If I had the money, which I rarely do, I would like to have this (eve if the body size is a bit large for taste)...


Is that a 5th Avenue with HB's?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the Session Custom. I have played 2 in store. The first one played great. The second didn’t.


----------



## Swav (Aug 4, 2018)

Tone Chaser said:


> Glad you found something to bond with.
> 
> My personal experience with Godin and the acoustic lines, is that they are well built guitars that feel good in my hands. However, as of last month I no longer have any of their products. My collection of guitars has gotten out of control. I can’t maintain them all, and I would rather just be playing the kind of guitar that is engrained in my roots. I love experiencing and experimenting. But my hands and brain keep coming grabbing the Fender and Japanese guitars of my youth. Even these must be reduced to maybe a dozen. Also my hands, fingers, and wrists are getting arthritis in ways that almost make it unbearable to play some days for even a few minutes.
> 
> I was going to list a Godin LG Signature that I know should be a keeper, but a long time friend expressed interest in purchasing it from me. I simply gave it to him. It felt better to give it to him. Some who really appreciates a particular guitar should have it while they can appreciate it.


----------



## Swav (Aug 4, 2018)

I love your story Tone Chaser, and the fact that you simply gave your guitar away to a friend, is something that nearly brought me to tears. Long story short: I would do exactly the same thing. About arthritis: Let's not talk about it for now Lol... Whenever my wrists and elbows joints decide to remind me about my age, I go on Youtube and listen to Oscar Peterson. He was the one who had very legit reasons to complain about it but..., he just kept playing to the end. Take care Bud, play whatever suits you best. Between you and me: Buying all those guitars that I own now was a mistake that I had to make in order to find out which one I really like. And..., it might be a shame to admit that..., I'm still not sure Lol...
Every day or, sometime a few times in one day, I like playing a different one. I guess, I might have to admit (to myself in the first place), that I love them all, each one for different reasons that is. Take care for now. I'm looking forward to read more of your "Arthritis Stories". It's not a shame but a badge that each of us is bound to earn sooner or later.
♫♫ ♥❀(~‿~)❀♥ ♫♫


----------



## Swav (Aug 4, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> Is that a 5th Avenue with HB's?


"Do What You Love, The Money Will Follow" is the title of a little book by Marsha Sinetar.
You don't have to buy it. If you live in Canada (or anywhere in North America for that matter), just go to your nearest Public Library and they will get it for you. Reading it is free of charge.
On another note, this old piece of wisdom comes to mind: "Be careful what you wish for 'cause you may get it." Here is how it magically worked for me: I was jobless, recovering after hip replacement surgery. I could not afford 5th Avenue of any model. Period !!!
But..., I didn't stop dreaming about it. Long story short, I've got a job (totally out of the blue) and thanks to the Long & McQuade generous lay-way purchasing program I was able to order my firs 5th Avenue Kingpin II (with two P-90's). Well..., my dreams didn't stop there. I kept watching video of Dixon Nacey reviewing 5th Avenue Jazz (with mini humbucker at the bridge (



). At that time the price tag of that beauty was $ 1,895 CDN. Not a chance, out of my range I thought, etc...
Well, as the old saying goes: "Be careful what you wish for, 'cause you may get it" Lol...
During one of my daily visits to the Long & McQuade website I saw this: Godin Guitars - 5th Avenue Jazz Piano Black Archtop Semi-Hollow Electric Guitar - B-Stock.
The 5th Avenue Jazz was reclassified to Stock "B", and priced accordingly ($ 999 CDN). Still a bit steep for my mediocre budget but some 3-4 weeks later, I was able to make final payment and bring her home. So, keep dreaming. Godin still makes 5th Avenue with two humbuckers. If you are meant to have this beauty, she will find her way into your house. Just be patient and keep dreaming. Here is something for your listening pleasure. This guy can run circles around the best guitar players in the world playing very basic 5th Avenue Kingpin ($ 699.00 CDN - Long & McQuade price): 
- 



- 



♫♫ ♥❀(~‿~)❀♥ ♫♫


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad you got something you really liked and didn't have to go in debt to get it. This model was first offered in the USA. I saw it on MF for special around $700.00-800.00 USD. I had the Kingpin II with P90's but I think I would have preferred the humbuckers. IMHO, all of their hollow and semi hollow guitars are class acts.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Another fan here! I first looked into a Godin for a driver for my Roland GR-55 and settled on the LGX-SA. Then found that even the electric on its own merits without the acoustic piezo sounds and gr-55 controlling capabilities was a far above anything in similar price range for any LP. Played LP's that cost the same or more and always came away less satisfied... and the same goes for the Passion RG3. It's from 2008 and a factory second, but is more than able to hold its own against any newly made Strat. Haven't been able to put either of these babies down. of course taste and all that is subjective, but I've never gotten much satisfaction from an LP or Strat since spending quality time with these two guitars. Godin may have drawn inspiration from the design, but certainly added to them both enough to make it all their own.. and I shudder to think how much a synthe access guitar with three voices would cost if made by either of the two big brands!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Solid Godin fan here. Though I've owned a couple dozen over the past 15 years or so, currently I have these specimens: LG, LGXT, Exit 22, SD, SDxt, a Shifter bass, a La Patrie hybrid classical, and even a G-4000 from way back when. Love playing them all but my current favourite that I find myself grabbing for recording is the SDxt and the Shifter. I just like their necks and the overall comfort level provided by their sculpted body shapes.


----------

